# Swedish: Förkortningar



## Tjahzi

Jag skrev just ett hyfsat långt inlägg i en annan tråd i vilket jag använde flertalet förkortningar. Jag blev då medveten om att jag inte har något bestämt system för hur jag skall behandla dem. 

Som jag ser det finns det tre alternativ. 

1) Inga punkter alls: _Hon har tex ett stort hus_. _Jag vet iaf vad jag heter_. _Han träffade Anders, dvs sin bror, igår. Först tar man den minsta, sedan den näst minsta osv tills alla är slut._ 

2) En punkt efter: _Hon har tex. ett stort hus_. _Jag vet iaf. vad jag heter_. _Han träffade Anders, dvs. sin bror, igår. Först tar man den minsta, sedan den näst minsta osv. tills alla är slut.
_
3) Punkt efter varje förkortat del-ord: _Hon har t.ex. ett stort hus_. _Jag vet i.a.f. vad jag heter_. _Han träffade Anders, d.v.s. sin bror, igår. Först tar man den minsta, sedan den näst minsta o.s.v. tills alla är slut._ 

Mitt problem är att jag inte gillar någon av metoderna. Jag uppfattar den första som lite slarvig, talspråksaktig (jag är medveten om att _iaf/iaf./i.a.f._ inte är en vedertagen förkortning, men eftersom jag anser dess användningsbehov vara odiskutabelt tänker jag fortsätta använda den tills den blir allmänt erkänd (vilket jag är övertygad om att den blir för eller senare ) och överdrivet informell. 

De andra är lite förvirrande eftersom jag får känslan av att det ibland lika gärna kan vara en vanlig meningsavslutande punkt. I exemplet _Men tar den röda, sen den gröna osv. innan man tar... _skulle ju _innan_ kunna utgöra första ordet i en ny meningen och av misstag skrivits utan inledande versal. (Detta framgår ju oftast av kontexten, men jag uppfattar det ändå som en aning irriterande när jag läser.)

Problemet med den sista varianten är helt enkelt att det ser stort och fult ut. Det blir en massa punkter som tar plats och egentligen så kvarstår ju problemet i stycket ovan (det vill säga, man avslutar ju fortfarande med punkt), även om det nu är tydligare att _här kör vi in en massa punkter för att visa att det är en förkortning, det är inte ny mening_. 

Jaja, sammanfattningsvis är jag förvirrad. Hur resonerar ni?

EDIT: Insåg just att att helt och hållet avstå från att använda förkortningar skulle kunna utgöra ett fjärde alternativ, men det uppfattar jag både omständligt och fult.


----------



## kilton

Hello. Would you mind listing what these abbreviations stand for?


----------



## jonquiliser

Allmän praxis är väl att man skriver punkt efter ord som förkortas "mitt i", alltså att sista bokstaven inte skrivs ut, eller alternativt mellanslag. Då skulle t.ex. och t ex vara korrekta. Men bara "tex" ser slarvigt ut. 

I löpande text föredrar jag faktiskt att sådant skrivs ut, och uppfattar det inte alls som omständigt eller fult. Tvärtom tycker jag att överdriven användning av förkortningar ser hafsigt ut.


----------



## Tjahzi

Tex/t.ex./t.e.x./tex. - _till exempel - _for example.

Iaf/i.a.f./iaf. - _i alla fall_ - at least/anyhow.

Dvs/d.v.s/dvs. - _det vill säga_ - that is.

Osv/o.s.v./osv. - _och så vidare - _and so on.


@jonq

Jag hade inte tänkt på det, men "särskrivning utan punkter" är ju också ett alternativ. Jag menade dock förkortningar av slumpvalda ord och huruvida man ska använda sig av dem utan snarare _hur_ man ska skriva redan vedertagna förkortningar.


----------



## Lars H

Försvarsmakten bryr sig inte om svenska skrivregler när det gäller förkortningar. Man har egna, t e strv eller raptgb, och det finns rätt många.
Försvarsmakten använder ej punkter här eftersom de gör meddelanden längre och syftet m förkortningar är ju motsatsen.
T e = till exempel
Strv = strids-vagn (tank)
Raptgb = radio-person-terräng-bil
M = med

Principen är inte så dum. Om man har lärt sig en förkortning så behövs inte punkten för att förbättra förståelsen. Jag tror att förkortningspunkter är på väg ut.


----------



## solregn

Jag skriver sällan några punkter vid förkortningar. Däremot skriver jag isär vissa, såsom 't ex' (som jonquiliser tar upp), 't o m', 'bl a', 'i st f' och 'm m' (det ser lite knasigt ut, men för att inte blanda ihop med millimeter skriver jag så ändå). Däremot skriver jag 'osv', 'isf' och 'iaf'. I uppräkningar, som i din exempelmening, skulle jag definitivt sätta ett kommatecken före förkortningar som 'osv', 'bl a' och 'm m'.

Då jag kan undvika förkortningar försöker jag dock göra det.


----------



## hanne

Jeg er overrasket over at det er op til den enkelte bruger at vælge hvordan man vil skrive forkortelser på svensk. På dansk står det i Retskrivningsordbogen hvilke forkortelser der skal skrives med punktum (langt de fleste), og hvilke uden (fx er den eneste jeg kan komme på). Det er stavefejl at skrive mm, osv uden punktum.


----------



## Delfinen

Språket är allas men visst finns det "regler". Språkrådet som är en del av en språkmyndigheten förordar punkt i fallen som tagits upp här, alltså avbrytning av ord: bl.a. /t.o.m./t.ex./

Sedan finns det initialförkortningar som inte har punkter: USA/FN/EU/aids/dna/cv Dessa skiljer sig från avbrytningrna genom att de läses ut som de står, antingen bokstav för bokstav eller sammandragna.

Sedan har vi interntionella måttenheter som inte heller har punkt: cm/kg/kcal

Ytterligare en grupp är sammandragningar; första och sista bokstaven i ett ord och ibland någon boksatv i mitten: dr (doktor)/ jfr (jämför)/tfn (telefon) 

Och sedan finns det undantag

Kort sagt: De vanligast förkortningarna i löpande text används med punkt, för övrigt är det bra att ha en handbok till hjälp  Här finns hjälp http://www.sprakradet.se/skrivregler


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag skrev mitt inledande inlägg lite med avsikt att ta reda på vad ni andra hade för uppfattning om vad som var rätt och snyggt. Vad språkrådet eller svenska akademin ordinerar är jag lite för (språkligt) anarkistiskt lagd för att riktigt se som ett faktiskt argument för att göra på ena eller andra sättet. (För, hanne, det finns regler/föreskrifter för hur man förväntas använda/skriva förkortningar, vilka Delfinen sammanfattade fint.) 

Jag avsåg även uteslutande förkortningar av direkt språkliga uttryck, så som de i mina exempel, snarare än _stridsvagn_, _cm_ och _EU_. 

Sammanfattningsvis verkade det som om bara jonq och solregn hade några egna preferenser.


----------



## Delfinen

Sorry om jag missförstod dina intentioner. Jag tänkte nog att det var svårt at "känna" någonting när det handlar om förkortningar - det är bara ett gissel i skrivandet (utom vid sms förstås!).  Risk för missförstånd, fult och regler som ändras hela tiden ...


----------



## Tjahzi

Ingen fara alls! Självklart är det ett gissel, det var därför jag kände att jag ville kolla om andra hade några tankar. Men inte nog med att reglerna kan tyckas ologiska, de ändras som sagt titt som tätt, vilket jag ser som ännu en anledning till att själv ta fram ett system som man är tillfreds med och kan tillämpa. Precis som med all annan språkanvändning torde det ju bli norm om tillräckligt många börjar använda det.

Min stora fråga är huruvida jag ska nöja mig med att sätta en punkt i slutet på varje förkortning eller om jag ska ha en mellan varje ord, dvs. dvs. vs d.v.s och tex. vs t.ex, tyvärr föredrar jag dvs. och t.ex. men strävan efter koherens har nog gjort att jag från och med nu kommer praktisera principen om en avslutande punkt.

Tankar?


----------



## Delfinen

Jag skulle nog också tycka att det var naturligt med *dvs.* men *t.ex.* Men varför? Kanske för att *dvs.* har varit vanligt - Språkrådet har det också som sidoform till *d.v.s*

Men jag tror jag skulle kunna vänja mig vid vad som helst när det gäller förkortningar - att hitta ETT sätt är vällovligt, så mat slipper tänka efter och kolla upp så mycket. Vi måste ju också tänka på våra svenskstuderande med annat modersmål; det måste vara möjligt att fatta vad som är förkortning. Ja, det gäller ju egentligen för vem som helst. Lars inlägg med militärens egna varianter var kul! De vill ju inte att vem som helst ska förstå, och det har de ju lyckats med...


----------



## Renaissance man

Jag vill inflika att alltför många förkortningar ger en ganska stökig, chatrumsliknande text. 

Är man en språkvårdare finns det absolut "regler" till hands.

Som lärare råder jag alltid mina elever att skriva ut hela ord i stället.


----------

